# Moving from Canada to Rockhampton/Yeppoon, Queensland



## dk2011

Hello everyone!
This is my first time posting. I wanted to find a forum where I can talk to people about all my questions and thoughts about our impending move. I have been obsessing about it and can't focus on anything else!

Let me tell you a bit about us. My husband got a job in Rockhampton and we are in the process of obtaining our visas. We also have a 4 year old daughter. I will not be working when we move. Very excited! I have always wanted to be a stay at home mom/housewife again. We do not have an exact move date, but will be end of November/beginning of December. So we will be leaving here in the beginning of the bitter cold dark winter and arriving in hot beautiful summer! We are very excited. 25 years of these winters is plenty.

I have so many questions! First off I believe we will be living in Rockhampton for the first 4-6 weeks. After that, we plan to rent a house in Yeppoon. 

So basically my first questions are, what can me and my daughter do for fun in Rockhampton when we first arrive and after the 4-6 weeks, what can we do for fun in Yeppoon? Of course there is the beach, are there other activites as well? Are there outdoor supermarkets with fresh produce? Here in Canada there are groups where moms can meet eachother in the neighborhood, is there something like that in Rockhampton/Yeppoon? Are there a lot of families in these areas?

I will start with those questions before I ask any more  Any advice and info is greatly appreciated! We are so excited to be moving to Australia. We've heard that the people are so nice and friendly, easy going, great sense of humor, basically a lot in common with how we are! We are so excited to be able to do so many outdoor activites with the beautiful weather!

Thank you!


----------



## christy hill

Hi there

How are you now? Figuring things out? We are from Calgary and are moving there November 1 and are having a hard time with all the details. I too stay at home. How did you find short term accommodations? Any advice is welcome 

Chris


----------



## dk2011

Hi Christy,

We haven't moved yet...we're in Edmonton still. We are waiting for our visa's to be processed. 4-6 weeks they said, so we're anticipating for the end of November. So you guys will be there before we get there! Are you also moving to the Rockhampton area?


----------



## BeaverRoo

Hi there Ladies, I am Australian living in Edmonton, my husband recently gained his permanent residency and we are currently trying to sell our house so we can leave this Cold place for a "warm change". I am from originally from the Sunshine Coast region and we hope to settle in that area because of family residing in there.

This a link for house sitting in Australia Its a great idea if your not looking for a permanent home right off. House Pet Sitters Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane, Adelaide, Perth & Hobart 
My husband and I have registered with them and get plenty of response we just wish we had some final dates. 
PLEASE If your moving to Yeppoon and intend swimming check out the time of year before you go running into the water .....there are poisonus jellyfish Irukandji jellyfish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
at certain times of the year you will notice local kids climbing trees instead of running into the water ( Irukandji is the reason ) & always swim in between the flags on a beach watched by lifesavers (just a tip). Also make sure you Slip, Slap, Slop & Slide  
Slip on a Tshirt 
Slap on a hat
Slop on sunscreen
Slide on ya Sunnies ......Especially with your pasty white Canadian Skin LOL

IF you would like any other advise just ask  I cant wait to be back home !!!!!


----------



## BeaverRoo

Hi there Ladies, I am Australian living in Edmonton, my husband recently gained his permanent residency and we are currently trying to sell our house so we can leave this Cold place for a "warm change". I am from originally from the Sunshine Coast region and we hope to settle in that area because of family residing in there.

This a link for house sitting in Australia Its a great idea if your not looking for a permanent home right off. House Pet Sitters Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane, Adelaide, Perth & Hobart 
My husband and I have registered with them and get plenty of response we just wish we had some final dates. 
PLEASE If your moving to Yeppoon and intend swimming check out the time of year before you go running into the water .....there are poisonus jellyfish Irukandji jellyfish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
at certain times of the year you will notice local kids climbing trees instead of running into the water ( Irukandji is the reason ) & always swim in between the flags on a beach watched by lifesavers (just a tip). Also make sure you Slip, Slap, Slop & Slide  
Slip on a Tshirt 
Slap on a hat
Slop on sunscreen
Slide on ya Sunnies ......Especially with your pasty white Canadian Skin LOL

IF you would like any other advise just ask  I cant wait to be back home !!!!!


----------



## BeaverRoo

lol Oh they have added SEEK since I last saw this Aussie TV Ad


----------



## dk2011

Thanks BeaverRoo (I like your screen name by the way lol  )

We just received notification on sunday evening (monday Australia time) that our visas have been approved  So we are just waiting on our flights to be booked, and we should be there in a few weeks! We are supposed to be staying in Rockhampton for the first 4-6 weeks and after that we plan on renting a house in Yeppoon.

It just started getting cold this week so we really can't wait to get to Australia!!

Thanks for the tip about the jellyfish!! We will definitely remember that. What time of year should we not go in the water then? Is that for all of Australia or only some areas? How often would someone encounter a shark when swimming? I am scared of that but my husband has been reading a lot of forums and he's read that "you have a higher chance of dying from a piano falling on you than encountering a shark" but of course I still worry and want to be cautious.

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## aussieliz123

Hi,
we are looking at the Rockhampton/Yeppoon area also, coming from Idaho. I wanted to know if you have a decent shipping company?
Thanks
Liz


----------



## dk2011

We are arrving in Rockhampton December 1st. We are just shipping my husband's tools by UPS. When will you arrive in Rockhampton?


----------



## aussieliz123

hopefully in January - my husband is out there now interviewing for a great job! fingers crossed..
So you are not taking household goods? They are expensive in Australia..


----------



## dk2011

I've done a lot of research, the prices are the same as here.


----------



## Maryel

dk2011 said:


> Hello everyone!
> This is my first time posting. I wanted to find a forum where I can talk to people about all my questions and thoughts about our impending move. I have been obsessing about it and can't focus on anything else!
> 
> Let me tell you a bit about us. My husband got a job in Rockhampton and we are in the process of obtaining our visas. We also have a 4 year old daughter. I will not be working when we move. Very excited! I have always wanted to be a stay at home mom/housewife again. We do not have an exact move date, but will be end of November/beginning of December. So we will be leaving here in the beginning of the bitter cold dark winter and arriving in hot beautiful summer! We are very excited. 25 years of these winters is plenty.
> 
> I have so many questions! First off I believe we will be living in Rockhampton for the first 4-6 weeks. After that, we plan to rent a house in Yeppoon.
> 
> So basically my first questions are, what can me and my daughter do for fun in Rockhampton when we first arrive and after the 4-6 weeks, what can we do for fun in Yeppoon? Of course there is the beach, are there other activites as well? Are there outdoor supermarkets with fresh produce? Here in Canada there are groups where moms can meet eachother in the neighborhood, is there something like that in Rockhampton/Yeppoon? Are there a lot of families in these areas?
> 
> I will start with those questions before I ask any more  Any advice and info is greatly appreciated! We are so excited to be . We've heard that the people are so nice and friendly, easy going, great sense of humor, basically a lot in common with how we are! We are so excited to be able to do so many outdoor activites with the beautiful weather!
> 
> Thank you!


Hi DK,
My husband & I are moving from Winnipeg to Rockhampton or Yeppoon in late May for at least 6 months on a short term contract. My husband will be working in Rockhampton. I assume you are now in Yeppoon. How do you like it? Is it hard to find furnished rental accommodations? We are 60ish so have different priorities but still lots in common, coming from western Canada to a much different part of the world. I might want to find part time work or volunteer activities. Any advice for newcomers?

Mary & Charlie


----------



## aprilm

Hey everyone!

Does anyone have advice for shipping companies from Calgary to Melbourne? 

Thanks in advance!!

-April


----------

